# Islam population video!!!!



## Mayflower

Ckeck this video out!!

[video=youtube;6-3X5hIFXYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU[/video]


----------



## SolaScriptura

Very interesting...


----------



## Oecolampadius

Hmm.. I think Reformed denominations should do more mission work in Europe.


----------



## tellville

I think the video exaggerates a little bit and the part about Canada was completely misleading. Notice how it didn't mention _who_ it was that was immigrating to Canada? I guarantee that not all of those people are Muslim.

Also, looking at Canada's birthrate as a whole is also misleading. Quebec's (the French part of Canada) birthrate is MUCH lower than that of Anglophone (English) Canada. When looking at Canada you basically need to separate the two if you want any accurate statistics. 

But overall, I think the video is correct. The Atheistic worldview which drives our culture is leading us to destroy ourselves. Even if religion was totally false like Atheists try to claim, it is evolutionarily superior. Atheism naturally leads to the extinction of the human cultures that embrace it (abortion, euthanasia, materialism, lack of purpose, lack of hope, meaningless lives, depression, etc). And given that Muslims are the only people immigrating to Europe and having children Europe will probably become majority or at least substantially Muslim (unless some radical changes start happening).

This does not necessarily mean that Europe will become fundamentalist Muslim however. Who knows how much the Atheistic worldview will affect all these new Muslim children. Maybe they will be infected the same way the European Christians have been infected. 

Anyway, to sum up, the video makes a good point but the conclusions are not _necessarily_ as drastic as the video wants to make you believe.


----------



## re4med

I watched this video first thing this morning...what a way to wake up! UGH!


----------



## LeeJUk

Quite misleading, I mean a lot of people come to the EU and UK who are from muslim countries but not necessarily practicing.


----------



## pepper

It seems like the false prophet of Revelation is rising up


----------



## PresbyDane

Well I would like for some of the people that say that this is misleading to open their eyes and take a look around, and experience the media war and what else, I am so tired of people not taking this seriously, I am sorry for having to say it this way, but I am sick and tired of people that tell us that this kind of info is misleading and excadurated.
And even if I were to grant you to it was, then all you have to do is ad an extra of 10 years on top of the once given in this video so my son will be 28 in stead of 18.
Of course they (the muslims) are going to do as the romans do, while Rome is still Roman, but as soon as it is muslim, the roman ways are over.
SO WAKE UP!!!
It is comming to you to, so in stead of singing yourself t sleep over there, like the false prophets of old, that there is no fear, start doing something NOW.
We can not make our politicians see, so it is to late for us, has been for some time now, all we can do MAYBE is prospone the disaster a bit, but you can still do something.
And I do not agree that this video is "interesting" it is tragic and poteltially life threatening if maybe not for me, then deffinetly for my children, so please WAKE UP!


----------



## Knoxienne

pepper said:


> It seems like the false prophet of Revelation is rising up



A Rev 9er, I see!  

Francis Nigel Lee and W.J. Mencarow have good messages on that topic from Sermon Audio.


----------



## kvanlaan

Come on, people. Have children.

I heard at a homeschooling conference this past weekend that since 1900, the birthrate in the US has fallen from an average of 4 to an average of 2, while the average home size has doubled (I think from 1000 to 2000 sq ft, but not sure). Me. Me. Me. Narcissism, anyone?


----------



## Knoxienne

kvanlaan said:


> Come on, people. Have children.
> 
> I heard at a homeschooling conference this past weekend that since 1900, the birthrate in the US has fallen from an average of 4 to an average of 2, while the average home size has doubled (I think from 1000 to 2000 sq ft, but not sure). Me. Me. Me. Narcissism, anyone?



completely


----------



## PresbyDane

kvanlaan said:


> Come on, people. Have children.
> 
> I heard at a homeschooling conference this past weekend that since 1900, the birthrate in the US has fallen from an average of 4 to an average of 2, while the average home size has doubled (I think from 1000 to 2000 sq ft, but not sure). Me. Me. Me. Narcissism, anyone?



 we need more Covenant children


----------



## BJClark

But with the humanist and secularist and atheist and few Christians standing up against these things is it really that misleading? what is the birth rate of those non-practicing Muslims compared to those of Christians, or even atheist? If it is still greater than does it matter they are non-practicing?


----------



## LadyFlynt

Hey, I tried, but I can't populate the world alone! (I speak as a mother of many)


----------



## ServantofGod

Hah! No repopulating here! I can't find a girl in the Church who will give up her dreams of a "successful and fulfilling" career to marry and have kids. 

But to be on topic, the fields are sure ripe for harvest.(Of souls that is) I still find it strange how "Christians" can have a crusade over 500 years ago, and their still demonized for it, while Muslims can rape, torture, kill, and abuse women, and they are the fastest growing religion in the world...


----------



## TimV

More mind bogglingly stupid paranoid pseudo science.

Thirty one countries in Europe will die out. No chance for the survival of Greece, Spain etc...None at all. They will go the way of the Hittites.

Why? *Historical research proves it*!

Then I guess we'd better take it as gospel. I mean you can't argue with *historical research*.


----------



## ServantofGod

TimV said:


> I mean you can't argue with *historical research*.



Blast it all!


----------



## kvanlaan

True, historical research is not the be-all and end-all, but the common theme with Islam seems to be: immigrate, have lots o' kids, be the tail that wags the dog, take over. Remember that the Middle East, the center of Islam, in 600 AD was Christian. It's coming to a neighbourhood near you.


----------



## PresbyDane

kvanlaan said:


> True, historical research is not the be-all and end-all, but the common theme with Islam seems to be: immigrate, have lots o' kids, be the tail that wags the dog, take over. Remember that the Middle East, the center of Islam, in 600 AD was Christian. It's coming to a neighbourhood near you.



 100%


----------



## TimV

> True, historical research is not the be-all and end-all, but the common theme with Islam seems to be: immigrate, have lots o' kids, be the tail that wags the dog, take over. Remember that the Middle East, the center of Islam, in 600 AD was Christian. It's coming to a neighbourhood near you.



The center was Christian? I thought that if someone held to homoiousion we didn't consider them orthodox. That if Christ was just "similar" to the father then it is just natural that someone else like Muhammad can come along and be, well, more similar. And that from five hundred years ago to today if you were to plot the geographic area controlled by Muslims every 50 years it would be shrinking? Or is there some sort of insider info that I'm not privy to?


----------



## Prufrock

Had YouTube existed in 160D, I wonder what the stories would have looked like. Perhaps something like....

"Consider these shocking trends; right now, only 96% of Europe is a part of the emperor worship cult; but, as Marcus Aurelius launches his campaigns into the heart of Germania, we must prepare ourselves for the fact that but 15 years from now, upwards of 99% of Europe will bow the knee."

Yes, we need to be constantly evangelizing; yes, we need to be fruitful and multiplying; but I'm not sure that the changing demographics have anything to do with this. Whether it is Islam, Christless Christianity, Buddhism or Secular Humanism (or even orthodox Christianity) that is on the "up-and-up," we should still be doing these things with the same earnestness. This video seems to me to be doing little more than creating a "Christianity is currently being defeated, and we need to strike back" mindset. Scare tactics are always short lived in the fruit and zeal they produce*. I think we should rather remain confident in the word of God and maintain our zeal for this, and humbly and confidently pray, "Thy kingdom come."


*Please no one take offense and think I am reducing the video entirely to this; there is surely useful information contained therein, and we should be aware of these things.


----------



## a mere housewife

Additionally I think the 'aura' of this sort of video tends to foster either fear or hostility towards people who are as much our neighbors as any of the secularists, surely. Cultures do come and go (did we really think the demographics of the world would never change again?), but the church is not attached to national/ethnic boundaries and will continue to batter the gates of hell in all the earth. Islam isn't going to defeat the risen Christ, whatever the tactic. Perhaps they are giving birth to many children who are going to be swept into the kingdom of God?


----------



## kvanlaan

> Or is there some sort of insider info that I'm not privy to?



Yes, I do. (But it's "insider" info, so I can't tell you...)


----------



## LawrenceU

It is true that Islam will never overtake our Risen Lord Jesus Christ. But, it is also true that nations/cultures rise and fall. I do think that the birth rates of Western Cultures when compared to those of Muslims will cause a great change in the cultural forces that work within Western societies. It is already taking place in Europe and in some North American cities. That does not mean that the church will be 'defeated'. It does mean that the context in which we find ourselves may be, most likely will be, radically different than they are today.

I do think that nations would be wise to take greater control on immigration policies. The United States used to have such controls. We no longer take those policies seriously and we are paying a price in our nation with cultural shift, economic drain, and language difficulties in business and community.

Personally, I would rather live my life in a nation without excessive influence from Islamic forces or Islamic rule. History shows that Christians typically do not fare well in such an environment.


----------



## kvanlaan

> And that from five hundred years ago to today if you were to plot the geographic area controlled by Muslims every 50 years it would be shrinking?



Right, but you are talking official governance. I'm talking about a tipping point after which there is little likelihood of return. There's plenty boiling just under the surface that we don't see.


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Hi:

"When the Son of Man returns will He find faith on Earth?" Luke 18:8.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## tellville

Re4mdant said:


> Well I would like for some of the people that say that this is misleading to open their eyes and take a look around, and experience the media war and what else, I am so tired of people not taking this seriously, I am sorry for having to say it this way, but I am sick and tired of people that tell us that this kind of info is misleading and excadurated.
> And even if I were to grant you to it was, then all you have to do is ad an extra of 10 years on top of the once given in this video so my son will be 28 in stead of 18.
> Of course they (the muslims) are going to do as the romans do, while Rome is still Roman, but as soon as it is muslim, the roman ways are over.
> SO WAKE UP!!!
> It is comming to you to, so in stead of singing yourself t sleep over there, like the false prophets of old, that there is no fear, start doing something NOW.
> We can not make our politicians see, so it is to late for us, has been for some time now, all we can do MAYBE is prospone the disaster a bit, but you can still do something.
> And I do not agree that this video is "interesting" it is tragic and poteltially life threatening if maybe not for me, then deffinetly for my children, so please WAKE UP!



I don't entirely disagree with you. And also you, unlike me, are in the heart of this issue. I just feel the rhetoric is a little hotter than it is warranted to be. Yes, Europe is going to become Muslim. But is it going to be Saudi Arabian Islam or Turkish Islam? Are we sure these new Muslims won't be affected by secularism the same way Christians were? 

I am very worried. I just think if we sensationalize the rhetoric too much and bend the facts too much (like the video did blatantly with Canada) people will stop taking this issue seriously.


----------



## a mere housewife

LawrenceU said:


> It is true that Islam will never overtake our Risen Lord Jesus Christ. But, it is also true that nations/cultures rise and fall. I do think that the birth rates of Western Cultures when compared to those of Muslims will cause a great change in the cultural forces that work within Western societies. It is already taking place in Europe and in some North American cities. That does not mean that the church will be 'defeated'. It does mean that the context in which we find ourselves may be, most likely will be, radically different than they are today.
> 
> I do think that nations would be wise to take greater control on immigration policies. The United States used to have such controls. We no longer take those policies seriously and we are paying a price in our nation with cultural shift, economic drain, and language difficulties in business and community.
> 
> Personally, I would rather live my life in a nation without excessive influence from Islamic forces or Islamic rule. History shows that Christians typically do not fare well in such an environment.




I don't deny that at some point the church here could experience persecution (or look forward to such a possibility), but history shows us along with all this about cultures that the blood of the martyrs is the seed, not the death, of the church. I think another way of looking at this is that as they come here we have opportunities to evangelize them (as Kevin's church is doing), that we don't have in their own countries. I think we could view their 'tactic' of moving into other countries as an opportunity: God is graciously sending them to us, as they have refused to allow His messengers to go to them. I think evil is always shooting itself the foot that way -- Ruben often reminds me of the kings in Psalm 2: the 'joke' is on them because no matter what tactic they use, the ruler of the darkness of this world is already checkmated. If in Christ all families of the earth are blessed then surely all these families coming to us can be blessed in Him, too.

-----Added 4/27/2009 at 03:32:20 EST-----

(Washing dishes it occured to me that this is my main objection to the 'aura' of the video. Something that tends to stir up fear and hostility rather than helping us to view further contact with Islam as an opportunity for the church is actually working on their methodology, not the gospel's: and their methodology is bound to fail.)


----------



## Prufrock

a mere housewife said:


> God is graciously sending them to us, as they have refused to allow His messengers to go to them.



What a wonderful way to consider things!


----------



## Reformed Thomist

LeeJUk said:


> Quite misleading, I mean a lot of people come to the EU and UK who are from muslim countries but not necessarily practicing.



Quite true. I would say that the vast majority immigrant Muslim families in the UK/EU (and Canada, a huge destination) are fairly moderate or more or less 'secular', customary (if Mosque-going) Muslims. They aren't out to 'Islamicize' their new Western countries; they are there to _get away from_ the Sharia mindset, and the destitute culture that goes along with it.


----------



## LawrenceU

I am curious about something. If most Muslims who are emigrating to other countries are 'moderate' why is it that majority of mosques in Western countries are Wahabi? That is one of the most radical elements of Islam. I know the financial reason. The Saudis are building them. But, why would 'moderate' Muslims attend a mosque where they disagree? Why would they not supply their own Imam?


----------



## Rangerus

scary.


----------



## Berean

LawrenceU said:


> I am curious about something. If most Muslims who are emigrating to other countries are 'moderate' why is it that majority of mosques in Western countries are Wahabi? That is one of the most radical elements of Islam. I know the financial reason. The Saudis are building them. But, why would 'moderate' Muslims attend a mosque where they disagree? Why would they not supply their own Imam?



Because they are "plants" or sleeper-cells awaiting 'the call'?


----------



## BG

Al Mohler reported the same thing on his show a couple of years ago.


----------



## OPC'n

You know something? One man's torture is another man's glory. Why are we so afraid of the Muslims? They aren't anymore depraved and vicious than the Chinese government or North Korea's government and our brothers and sisters suffer violently under their hand. American atheists might look like us, but they will skin us just as well as a Muslim will. What's scary to everyone is that they aren't Americans or Canadians etc. We act like we own this country or Canadians own theirs etc. They are just a group of people who are looking to evangelize or kill us just like any other group of people will eventually want to do to us. Have more babies but not for this reason! God has His chosen and He has chosen their path. I'm not going to get hysterical about every nation turning into Muslims. For one thing, I don't think it could happen. I don't see it biblically. But if it does then that's God's will. We can't hold onto America so tightly...it becomes our god then. Let it go and see what God has in store for us. It's hard I know. I love freedom and wish it would stay America but I don't always get what I want. Things change all the time and they change for God's glory not because of what we want or don't want. There's a bigger reason for all of this and we don't get to vote.


----------



## SolaScriptura

ServantofGod said:


> I still find it strange how "Christians" can have a crusade over 500 years ago, and their still demonized for it, while Muslims can rape, torture, kill, and abuse women, and they are the fastest growing religion in the world...



Exactly. I take every opportunity to point out that the Crusades were a response to Muslim conquest. In other words, the Muslims started it.

-----Added 4/28/2009 at 01:06:42 EST-----

Another thing: I've read a few comments about this type of video "sensationalizing" stuff as if that's a problem. No, the problem is that we're a culture in denial and this stuff isn't being reported at all and anyone who says ANYTHING is labeled a bigot or a racist... and the crazy thing is they're called this by the people who are bending over backwards to make concessions to these "peaceful invaders" naively thinking that the favor will be returned once the newcomers are the majority.

It's like the national debt. Many people - indeed, probably MOST people - don't give a rip about it because it seems like "play money." It isn't real to them. Well, these same people don't understand that our culture, our way of life, isn't in the ground, or our drinking water or the air we breathe... it is in our people. And when our people stop reproducing, and people with other values out reproduce us by leaps and bounds.... change is inevitable. But that's "silly talk" to these simple minded people who only care about being able to chat on their cell phone while they sip their latte.


----------



## tellville

SolaScriptura said:


> Another thing: I've read a few comments about this type of video "sensationalizing" stuff as if that's a problem. No, the problem is that we're a culture in denial and this stuff isn't being reported at all and anyone who says ANYTHING is labeled a bigot or a racist... and the crazy thing is they're called this by the people who are bending over backwards to make concessions to these "peaceful invaders" naively thinking that the favor will be returned once the newcomers are the majority.



Sensationalizing this stuff is a problem if it is giving _misleading_ information. Why lie or mislead when you can make the case just as good using the truth? 

And I think one of the reasons it isn't being reported is because it just oozes of right wing nut job fundy sensationalism. Take away the misleading information, lies, and just present the truth and then maybe someone high up might take this data seriously because it is very serious. This issue is too important to be treated and promoted so poorly.


----------



## pepper

I believe the muslim invasion is a judgment on our society in the West because we (as a community) have been going away from Christian standards. In America we have the blood of millions of unborn babies on our hands. We outlaw the Bible and prayer in public schools. Many states in the U.S. are making same sex marriage legal. In Canada and maybe coming soon here in the U.S. it will be illegal to preach against homosexual activity as sin. This is not a scare tactic, but it is reality. We need an awaken from God. Are we praying for it? Are we doing all that we can to be salt and light in our nations? Or are we just staying to ourselves and hoping for the best? Are we fiddling while Rome burns


----------



## kvanlaan

> In Canada and maybe coming soon here in the U.S. it will be illegal to preach against homosexual activity as sin.



We heard a lovely sermon on Romans 1 this past Sunday. I think our pastor would stroll out with the police if they came to get him for it.


----------



## steven-nemes

I would rather have Muslim neighbors than Dan Barker neighbors...


----------



## wturri78

One thing that definitely comes to mind is that Islam is not a religion that we can consider "over there." I still do, probably because I don't meet many Muslims yet. I have put almost no time into understanding Mormonism or Hinduism because I meet so few people who identify themselves as such, and most of those don't really seem to embrace said religion any more than anyone else (case in point of other religions becoming neutralized by western secularism). I do put much time into understanding Roman Catholicism--I work at a Catholic school and a good portion of my own family is Catholic. I put time into learning the claims of atheists and skeptics because I'm practically tripping over people who still think _The DaVinci Code_ was based on history and think that Bart Ehrman's books contain new and credible theories about the Bible. 

Given the birth rates, though, my 1-year old son may well encounter many more Muslims than atheists, and I will need to be sure I can teach him ahead of time what he'll need to know. 

Can anyone tell me where I can get another 8 hours in each day?  Giving up sleep doesn't work quite like it did when I was 20!

One point of contention with the video--the implicit assumption, or at least the impression that comes with the ominous music, is that every single Muslim kid born in America will be a radical jihadist, so act now or we'll all be eaten alive. It plays on the Muslim = Radical theme, just as much as atheists like to play on the Christian = Radical theme. 

I'm gonna go make some more babies now.


----------



## LeeJUk

I have a few points to make 

1) Sure people may be coming over in droves from islamic countries, though is it any real difference than waking up and being surrounded by white atheists each day?

Ok, they may have a religion. I would say so do white atheists or agnostics. Nevertheless we must evangelize and trust God instead of getting paranoid.

2) It's not like were gonna see Islamic style government come into place even if they do keep coming over.

3) This video doesn't take into account the drastic changes in government policy that could happen over that amount of time concerning immigration or changes even in the world or these peoples countries. Those figures are just based on a straight line without taking any hindrances to the current level of immigration coming into play which will of course happen. There will most likely be a time where the UK and other countries put on the brakes for a while and it will more or less normalize. 

4) Do you honestly think that the majority of those families coming from islamic countries have a motive to kill democracy and become the majority in our country? 

No sir, they're running from disasters we've created over the last few years going to war with Iraq, Afghanistan and also the disgusting regime in Israel that we support. 

If not from Palestine, Iraq and Afghanistan then they're probably trying to find a better life for themselves because they're countries are often run by dictators e.g. Iran who have revolutionary guards that uphold religious obedience and if your a woman that gets seen with a man or even raped by a man your guilty and thrown in jail.

A lot of these videos are made by very racist people like the BNP in this country and such trying to support there radical views and stir support.


----------



## PresbyDane

I think you will learn differently to many of your points, and when you do it will be to late like it is for us now


----------



## Wannabee

There is no match for the Gospel. 

[video=youtube;yNI8aCG4pJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNI8aCG4pJY&NR=1[/video]


----------



## LeeJUk

"I think you will learn differently to many of your points, and when you do it will be to late like it is for us now " - Re4mdant

Do you think Jesus is going to let Islam take the entire world before he comes back?
No sir, nothings going to be too late.
Islam isn't going to destroy Christianity and to be honest I ain't too bothered about the white race so as far as I am concerned there is no danger.

By the way you keep saying "too late like it is for us now" what's wrong with your country exactly? 

The UK has some of the largest immigration of Muslims and to be honest the only thing I see wrong is Political Correctness being invented. A lot of the Muslim people or foreign people are lovely and just as much likely to be converted as a white atheist.


----------



## PresbyDane

Thanks for sharing this very encouraging Joe

-----Added 5/15/2009 at 06:24:53 EST-----



LeeJUk said:


> "I think you will learn differently to many of your points, and when you do it will be to late like it is for us now " - Re4mdant
> 
> Do you think Jesus is going to let Islam take the entire world before he comes back?
> No sir, nothings going to be too late.
> Islam isn't going to destroy Christianity and to be honest I ain't too bothered about the white race so as far as I am concerned there is no danger.
> 
> By the way you keep saying "too late like it is for us now" what's wrong with your country exactly?
> 
> The UK has some of the largest immigration of Muslims and to be honest the only thing I see wrong is Political Correctness being invented. A lot of the Muslim people or foreign people are lovely and just as much likely to be converted as a white atheist.



I do not know what Jesus will do or allow and neither do you, there can be intentions in any situation that neither of us understand.
As to the statement that islam will not destroy christianity, I can only agree, Jesus told us as much, but he also promised us hardship and persecution maybe letting "most" of the world become muslim is going drive the last of his elect to him, who knows.
As to what is wrong with my country, well they closed down P and G so lets not go there.
Of course the muslims will do as the romans do while Rome is still Roman, when it is muslim, their own "holy" book tells them otherwise.

And to all of this, "most of the people doing these videos are racist" I can only ask, who reweals a prejudice with such a statement.
I guess most prophets were considered to be depressing and maybe even evil ahead of time.
I am not saying that they are prophets, but they might prove to be.

You have some points, but my fear is you forget we are fighting more than radical humans, we are fighting evil powers and this might get worse before we can go home, one way or the other.


----------



## Brian Withnell

I'm doing my part as much as what God has allowed. We have 5 children.


----------



## PresbyDane

I only have one so far but am planning on doing my part to, God willing


----------



## LeeJUk

"Of course the muslims will do as the romans do while Rome is still Roman, when it is muslim, their own "holy" book tells them otherwise."

I don't really understand are you saying when muslims are in the UK/Euro they will still follow their religion? of course they will. Though you must realise that this violent or radical form of Islam is not the norm.

It's a very small minority of Muslims in the UK at least who are extremists and who would undermine democracy or exercise violence. So to say that the majority are going to take up this role of trying to get rid of us by flooding our countries with people deliberately eventually making us Muslim states is crazy. 

As I said, it's mostly innocent families fleeing from our mess in the middle east or harsh tyrannical regimes. Simply cause and effect.

To be honest I don't were fighting anyone. I think that Muslims are the most people abused by the press in the world since 9/11. Constant news stories that over exaggerate things and try and paint the picture of the white working class at war with these new invaders at least in the UK. There was a whole exposure of some of these news stores that pretty much played with facts or over exaggerated circumstances till it would have shocked/offended white working class readers. 

I think that we have an opportunity to debate with them and evangelize them but we are not at some war to preserve Christianity in the face of growing immigration at all.


----------



## PresbyDane

LeeJUk said:


> "Of course the muslims will do as the romans do while Rome is still Roman, when it is muslim, their own "holy" book tells them otherwise."
> 
> I don't really understand are you saying when muslims are in the UK/Euro they will still follow their religion? of course they will. Though you must realise that this violent or radical form of Islam is not the norm.
> 
> It's a very small minority of Muslims in the UK at least who are extremists and who would undermine democracy or exercise violence. So to say that the majority are going to take up this role of trying to get rid of us by flooding our countries with people deliberately eventually making us Muslim states is crazy.
> 
> As I said, it's mostly innocent families fleeing from our mess in the middle east or harsh tyrannical regimes. Simply cause and effect.
> 
> To be honest I don't were fighting anyone. I think that Muslims are the most people abused by the press in the world since 9/11. Constant news stories that over exaggerate things and try and paint the picture of the white working class at war with these new invaders at least in the UK. There was a whole exposure of some of these news stores that pretty much played with facts or over exaggerated circumstances till it would have shocked/offended white working class readers.
> 
> I think that we have an opportunity to debate with them and evangelize them but we are not at some war to preserve Christianity in the face of growing immigration at all.



Well we can not debate much more, we are both set in our opinion, all I can say is I hope you are right and that us becomming muslim states is crazy, I really, really hope so.
I also agree we are not to save or preserve christianity, Christ will do that himself.
We are always battling both the satan and his allie our flesh, and Jesus having warned us of false Prohets Islam seems like a religion invented by satan and even if not it surely helps his course.
And to your last bit about the majority being innocent I think you are right, the majority is proberbly innocent of being terrorist-jihadists.
But I do not see the need to bring up this point.

To me it sounds like you are on quite the political trail of spreading the non racist issue yourself.
I do not have a problem with muslims because the are black, middleeastern, arabs or whatever, I have a problem with them because they deny Christ and teach people in my country and their own to do the same and of this non of them are innocent and that is a crime that will be severaly judged some day.


----------



## VilnaGaon

True, a lot of muslim kids in the West are non-practicing, but when many of them find religion at some point in their lives, they will turn to Fundamentalist Wahabi Islam. The problem is Saudi Money which is driving the Fundamentalist Wahabi theology into the West. Most mosques opened in the West have an influx of Saudi Funds, so they are beholden to spread Saudi Islamic Fundamentalism and they hire Saudi Approved Imams to preach. In the Greater Toronto Area alone I have seen quite a few large mosques open up recently. The shame of it, is that good Reformed Churches in the same area are closing for lack of people or meeting in community centres and schools for lack of Building Funds. One Reformed Baptist Church I know has only 6 members!!


----------

